# SECRET WEAPON KINGY LOLLIES



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

They look great fishnut - have you had any results with them to date ??


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

On Snapper , thats interesting , were they very big snapper ? , i am very interested in these , so keep us informed


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Those Garfish ones look too good to throw at the Kingies 8) , best get the filleting knife and the beer batter ;-)

They definitely should get some attention


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW :shock: 
no secret now huh :lol:

Are the gars weighted at all? Where do you get fly tying kits?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

what will you be using to hurl those around?
and i'd still class them as flies :lol: just weighted ones!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

:shock: :shock: whoa thanks mate, ill have to buy you a couple of brews at the wind-down session at the local afterwards. (amount of beer bought depends on amount of fish caught on fishnut flies) :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

dont expect much, im a much better drinker than i am fisher :twisted:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Darren, I don't think you spend enough time at work.

They look great mate, I'll test them for you in Sydney from about September if you like ;-) . The 4" squid looks like a poodle though (kings probably eat poodles anyway). I particularly like the 6" garfish.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

They look fantastic! can't wait to hear how they go!! keep us informed


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Sensational fishnut! They gotta work. Same same with me: crook back equals a LOT of lures made. Good luck and hope to see em hanging outta a biggun's mouth. Love the gar, are they weighted with lead wire? Or using one of the hidden weight type softplastic jig set ups?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Mate I reckon that 6 inch gar is in deep s#$%! Something hungry is going to smash that. The others look great too, but that one just looks red hot. I can't wait to see if they result in some fish. Very nice.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful stuff Fishnut...simply beautiful.......How do you join the jig head to the tail part of the jointed fly?Regards,johnny


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks fishnut; I'm gonna have to get better at epoxy. Your epoxy work looks fantastic. I'm the original epoxy-phobic. Find it hard to epoxy the more bling bucktails I make cause they tend to fall off a drying wheel I borrowed from a mate. Can I ask what epoxy (Devcon 5 minute?), do you have a drying wheel, and do you find the epoxy yellows with time? I've ended up using three good dips of Wapsi Gloss head cement. Comes out OK but still hard to precict how it will react to different types of paint/thread and doesn't create that "body" in the way epoxy does. Thanks for some inspiration!!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks digger. Have a rotating vice and hemostat scissors and will see how I go!


----------

